# Mentor lagoons



## BIGEYURK25

Hey guys, just wondering if there's a public launch there like I heard, and if as long as your on the ice and not shore your allowed to ice fish in there? You guys don't have to reply in here if you don't want to, for the sake of keeping it private if it is allowed. Just pm me.


----------



## ldrjay

Yep


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yea and yes! I'm about 3 mins from there and I ice it. It's been locked up since wed. but not safe. Hopefully next weekend or a lil sooner.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

fished the public launch dock today lol. Caught two of these little gills, but at least it was something. It was 7 feet deep and marked a lot of fish, very hesitant.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Got your fix! How thick was the ice? I was there today around 9 but didn't get out to check.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

No possible way to actually get on ice, all I did to drill hole was push down. Didn't have to spin auger. It was 4" of slush. Headed back now


----------



## BIGEYURK25

All channels are open water, except for the one I was fishing yesterday, just got here, hopefully I can get a few fish


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone been down lately? Wondering how the ice is. Hoping I can fish it Friday or Saturday as long as it's thick enough


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anyone been down lately? Wondering how the ice is. Hoping I can fish it Friday or Saturday as long as it's thick enough


Gonna check this afternoon.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Gonna check this afternoon.


Alright sounds good let me know!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Checked a few hrs ago. 3-4. Gonna hit it tomorrow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be there Friday morning-afternoon if you want to go then


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'll be there Friday morning-afternoon if you want to go then


Gonna hit a lake somewhere Friday afternoon, maybe Charles mill, Brady lake, ladue. Not sure yet. Let me know if you want to hook up.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Gonna hit a lake somewhere Friday afternoon, maybe Charles mill, Brady lake, ladue. Not sure yet. Let me know if you want to hook up.


Prob not, I'm 6'5 300lbs, dont want to push luck yet on bigger lakes, gonna stick to lagoons and ponds for next couple days. I do know for sure I'll be fishing Wingfoot tourney on sunday


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I went out even farther than this, found 5-6" of ice, I'll be out in the morning to afternoon if anyone would like to join me and my buddy, coast guard was practicing pulling people out


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 200981
> View attachment 200982
> 
> I went out even farther than this, found 5-6" of ice, I'll be out in the morning to afternoon if anyone would like to join me and my buddy, coast guard was practicing pulling people out


I'm here now and gonna try until after dark, just getting out. Naps are hard on ya haha. I wondered why that hole was by the dock.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I'm here now and gonna try until after dark, just getting out. Naps are hard on ya haha. I wondered why that hole was by the dock.


Go out from ramp


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Go out from ramp


Over out from the dock


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ice not consistent, 3-6". Just a few decent gills and lots of dinks. 7 fow. Marked a lot 5-7'. Was using a black mico jig on one and white on the other with waxies. Both produced.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Ice not consistent, 3-6". Just a few decent gills and lots of dinks. 7 fow. Marked a lot 5-7'. Was using a black mico jig on one and white on the other with waxies. Both produced.


You walk out from ramp? How far out did it get bad? Don't want to go thru lol. I was on 5" in 5 feet of water which was my farthest hole if you saw it


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You walk out from ramp? How far out did it get bad? Don't want to go thru lol. I was on 5" in 5 feet of water which was my farthest hole if you saw it


Went off the gas dock. The thinnest was right against the dock. I was alone so didn't venture out far. I would spud if your going to explore and / or have someone with you.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Went off the gas dock. The thinnest was right against the dock. I was alone so didn't venture out far. I would spud if your going to explore and / or have someone with you.


Alright, prob won't explore, and don't have spud lol. I'll have a buddy with me and I'll just keep distance from bad ice, was the slush ice or clear ice thicker? The clear,slush I was on was 5-6" didn't go near cleaf


----------



## laynhardwood

You really should buy a spud it's pretty cheap life insurance


----------



## AtticaFish

laynhardwood said:


> You really should buy a spud it's pretty cheap life insurance


DITTO! Get a spud bar or at least take a big hunk of rebar and figure out how many hits it takes to bust through a certain thickness. If i am ever out by myself on unknown ice thicknes, i thump it with the spud every few steps.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

AtticaFish said:


> DITTO! Get a spud bar or at least take a big hunk of rebar and figure out how many hits it takes to bust through a certain thickness. If i am ever out by myself on unknown ice thicknes, i thump it with the spud every few steps.


How much exactly are spuds? Gonna look in garage now to see if I can find something that would work


----------



## johnboy111711

5 second google search for spud bar...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4hlxquokmr_e


----------



## laynhardwood

http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl...343438333138&gclid=CK_Vz-3KvMoCFYOEaQodpNgApQ


----------



## AtticaFish

Ones you might buy from a big box store like Cabelas or Gander Mtn can be pricey. All you need is a bar with some weight to it. I used a re-purposed long crow bar for years before my wife bought me an Eskimo ******* chisel.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Alright thanks fellas


----------



## Cntrpn

I'm heading out this morning if anyone wants to meet up. Not really trying to go alone. I don't have a spud bar. Just ordered one just haven't received it yet


----------



## Erieangler51

My buddy made me 1 for $10. I gave him $20. Pretty cheap investment that could save your life. Even at $50 it's still cheap


----------



## Cntrpn

My friend just went to one of those home improvement box stores and found a spud bar (for tile floors) 30$


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn said:


> My friend just went to one of those home improvement box stores and found a spud bar (for tile floors) 30$


Headed down now


----------



## Cntrpn

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Headed down now


On my way. See you in a few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn said:


> On my way. See you in a few.


Alright! Walk out from ramp here in east side of the marina


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Good to meet you out there Anthony, no fish for any of us today, sadly. We're marking fish, just would not take. 6-8 feet of water. Ice was solid, no issues at all, 4 to probably as much as 6-7 inches in some spots. 4" was solid clear ice and the 6-7 was clear with white on top. Gonna give it another go tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cntrpn

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Good to meet you out there Anthony, no fish for any of us today, sadly. We're marking fish, just would not take. 6-8 feet of water. Ice was solid, no issues at all, 4 to probably as much as 6-7 inches in some spots. 4" was solid clear ice and the 6-7 was clear with white on top. Gonna give it another go tomorrow morning.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Cntrpn

Thinking about mosquito in the morning if anyones up for it.


----------



## wolfenstein

Cntrpn, I'm getting a strange feeling you won't be the only one. I've been dying to get out and hope I can sleep tonight, dreaming about my first trip out this season


----------



## whjr15

Cntrpn said:


> Thinking about mosquito in the morning if anyones up for it.


My buddy and I will be there bright & early!


----------



## Erieangler51

Be careful. Buddy was out of 305 this evening at 1 point was on 8" and anther time his spud went through in 2 hits. It's still varying badly out there. I would go with someone with a spud bar


----------



## Cntrpn

What time dose the bait shop open out there? Where's everyone heading? Im thinking the stump fields???


----------



## wolfenstein

Help this thread get back on track...what do you usually catch in lagoons? I really want to try a trip to a harbor next weekend if ice is good. Thinking more Conneaut though. Would love to hook a steelie thru ice.


----------



## Cntrpn

wolfenstein said:


> Help this thread get back on track...what do you usually catch in lagoons? I really want to try a trip to a harbor next weekend if ice is good. Thinking more Conneaut though. Would love to hook a steelie thru ice.


We get some chrome but mostly gills. As for the ice its good and clear. As for out east im not 100% as i havent been that way yet but my friend lives out there and he said its not safe yet.


----------



## Cntrpn

If you want chrome you should think about heading to PA. there's a place called trout run and we hammer them out on the ice.


----------



## wolfenstein

Hard for me to drive that far for gills when I live half that to mosquito and 10 min from ladue. I do love checking out new places and have a buddy who just bought a house in mentor...


----------



## Cntrpn

wolfenstein said:


> Hard for me to drive that far for gills when I live half that to mosquito and 10 min from ladue. I do love checking out new places and have a buddy who just bought a house in mentor...


I understand that one. If i come across anyone getting chrome ill let you know.


----------



## wolfenstein

Cool, thanks. Just texted buddy in mentor and he's going to Florida Sunday for a week...what a jerk! Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be on the goons in morning with a buddy, hopefully can locate the fish in the morn, feel free to join!


----------



## wolfenstein

Thanks for the invite but plans to hit skeeter in am. Good luck! I've kayaked there before. Do you just walk around the docks or just fish in the middle somewhere, get near mouth?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

wolfenstein said:


> Thanks for the invite but plans to hit skeeter in am. Good luck! I've kayaked there before. Do you just walk around the docks or just fish in the middle somewhere, get near mouth?


Today was first time hitting it, idk where any structure is or depth, hoping to find deep water tomorrow if anyone can help point me in the right direction that has been there before


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Alright, me and cntrpn will be out tomorrow between 8 and 9am feel free to join!


----------



## turkey guy 88

Any reports today? Thinking about going out tomorrow always wanted to ice fish it any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

turkey guy 88 said:


> Any reports today? Thinking about going out tomorrow always wanted to ice fish it any info would be greatly appreciated


4-5". Small a gills in a few hrs fishing. Stay away from the steel walls by the marina boat launch. Kinda iffy there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Me and cntrpn ended up with prob 15 gills, ended up getting a couple actual keepers around 7,7.5" . Im headed to Wingfoot tourney in morning, so I will not be out there, I'll be back some point this week


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Ended up fishing the tourney this morning, then hitting it again, just a couple gills this evening, fished after dark only. Couple other guys did well out there though


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ended up fishing the tourney this morning, then hitting it again, just a couple gills this evening, fished after dark only. Couple other guys did well out there though


Where were they fishing, marina where we were? Catching?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Where were they fishing, marina where we were? Catching?


The two weird boat slips in the yacht club just past the fence in the boat ramp cove. Cntrpn said he saw a bunch of nice gills on the ice and thought they were using minnows, which would surprise me


----------



## Cntrpn

Didn't do to bad yesterday few keepers. Only 4 crappie but no size. Had a good day otherwise.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn said:


> Didn't do to bad yesterday few keepers. Only 4 crappie but no size. Had a good day otherwise.
> View attachment 201281


Only a few keepers HA rightttttt lolol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Cntrpn said:


> Didn't do to bad yesterday few keepers. Only 4 crappie but no size. Had a good day otherwise.
> View attachment 201281


Did you get those at the lagoon docks we fished earlier this week?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Did you get those at the lagoon docks we fished earlier this week?


No, the slips at the fence


----------



## Cntrpn

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Did you get those at the lagoon docks we fished earlier this week?


Yeah the spot by the fence. Didn't do to bad today but still can't find the crappie.


----------



## laynhardwood

Sometimes the key to finding crappie is going after dark. You will be amazed the crappie just seem to appear if you have a lantern going next to your holes.


----------



## Cntrpn

laynhardwood said:


> Sometimes the key to finding crappie is going after dark. You will be amazed the crappie just seem to appear if you have a lantern going next to your holes.


We've been hitting it hard at night no luck. We'll find them it's







only a matter of time


----------



## laynhardwood

Good luck hopefully your next pic will have some slabs


----------



## BIGEYURK25

laynhardwood said:


> Good luck hopefully your next pic will have some slabs


Yeah, we've been hitting it every night, gonna try a new spot tonight hopefully holding crappie, ice is still solid once away from docks. Right on docks is partially sketchy


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Yeah, we've been hitting it every night, gonna try a new spot tonight hopefully holding crappie, ice is still solid once away from docks. Right on docks is partially sketchy


I might cove on over this evening myself, maybe see you there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I might cove on over this evening myself, maybe see you there.


Alright, we are planning on getting there between 4 and 4:30


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Killed em again today, died down at dark, but we're still hitting. Glad you got some nice fish today strong. I think cntrpn will be out tomorrow, I'm prob taking day off


----------



## Crappie kid

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Killed em again today, died down at dark, but we're still hitting. Glad you got some nice fish today strong. I think cntrpn will be out tomorrow, I'm prob taking day off


Where are you fishing at mentor lagoons?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> Where are you fishing at mentor lagoons?


Out from the public ramp on east side of lagoons, in front of boat slip on west side of that canal, can't miss it


----------



## johnboy111711

I'm on the way up with 6 of my buddies. heard there is a good steelhead bite up there!


----------



## kneedeep

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You walk out from ramp? How far out did it get bad? Don't want to go thru lol. I was on 5" in 5 feet of water which was my farthest hole if you saw it


Hey how close can you get to the north? Looks like some structure at the north east side of the channel.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The triple docks on west side of the northeast channel. Right in front


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

How's the ice over there guys ?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

clevelandtacklebox said:


> How's the ice over there guys ?


Pretty solid as of 2 days ago, wasn't there yesterday. 4-5" clear in middle of canal, 6-7" white near shore(which is what we've been on for the fish). Docks are a little sketchy. At mosquito today, might fish it tomorrow


----------



## creekcrawler

There's a decent weed bed/lily pad bed right before those triple docks. Done good there in early spring.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Pretty solid as of 2 days ago, wasn't there yesterday. 4-5" clear in middle of canal, 6-7" white near shore(which is what we've been on for the fish). Docks are a little sketchy. At mosquito today, might fish it tomorrow


 I was thinking mosquito tomorrow morning. How's the ice there ? Still holding up ?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

clevelandtacklebox said:


> I was thinking mosquito tomorrow morning. How's the ice there ? Still holding up ?


Yeah but I wouldn't go, fishing sucks


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

In that case lagoons it is. At least it's much closer. Thanks


----------



## ducman491

Is anyone going out on the Lagoons tomorrow or is the ice too unsafe? I'm free until about noon.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

clevelandtacklebox said:


> In that case lagoons it is. At least it's much closer. Thanks


Gonna have to pick thru some small ones to find keepers, but there's a few to be had, I also know the elusive crappie is around. Also catch an occasional rock bass, perch, and bass.....also shad lol


----------



## Crappie kid

What's the ice looking like down there and is anyone gonna be out there tomorrow


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> What's the ice looking like down there and is anyone gonna be out there tomorrow


Maybe around 11 tomorrow morning, not sure yet, I'm sure cntrpn will be


----------



## Cntrpn

Im heading out there in a few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Was on 4-5" of ice yesterday, caught around 10 gills in an hour. The day before I caught over 50 and 2 crappie in an hour and a half


----------



## Cntrpn

Went out this morning ice is NOT safe. Fishing was ok. Few gills. Kinda slow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

forgot to post this crappie the other day I got in the lagoons. Check out the tail!


----------



## laynhardwood

That is weird


----------



## BIGEYURK25

About to head up to the lagoons and try to catch some gills, perch, and crappies. Been catching the gills pretty good


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Caught about 30 gills in an hour today


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Caught about 30 gills in an hour today


Nice one. I tried other day couldnt get anything going. One gill was it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Caught about 30 gills in an hour today


Any size?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Nice one. I tried other day couldnt get anything going. One gill was it.


Come down with me one of these nights jay, I'll show you where.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Any size?


Prob 15 of them were keepers, same spot as when we were on the ice....you know where, just stay on dock like the old man


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Locked up again overnight!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Locked up again overnight!


Beautiful! I'll check thickness tomorrow just to give a report. Will prob fish docks, assuming ice will not be safe. Any snow on ice?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Beautiful! I'll check thickness tomorrow just to give a report. Will prob fish docks, assuming ice will not be safe. Any snow on ice?


Nope, wind kept it off. We are suppose to get more tho.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nope, wind kept it off. We are suppose to get more tho.


Yep, hopefully the wind does the same again though, pretty windy out there


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

A few guys on the ice by the marina boat launch. Telling me 4" but I didn't check myself. Wind is brutal. I may try later this afternoon.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> A few guys on the ice by the marina boat launch. Telling me 4" but I didn't check myself. Wind is brutal. I may try later this afternoon.


I'm gonna check shortly, there's NO WAY there is 4"


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

It's all frozen Just drove by but didn't come out of my car.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Gonna drill a couple holes in about an hour


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Gonna drill a couple holes in about an hour


Be Careful, as I said I didn't check myself. I walked over and asked and they were on it and told me 4".


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Yeah, on my way now, most likely just gonna drill off dock


----------



## BIGEYURK25

4" off the ramp dock. The other ice looks kinda sketchy, most likely will end up fishing it tomorrow night if anyone wants to join


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 4" off the ramp dock. The other ice looks kinda sketchy, most likely will end up fishing it tomorrow night if anyone wants to join


I will be there, don't wanna go alone.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Most likely won't be there till like 4-5 though. But I'll be around


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn I'm sure will go


----------



## Cntrpn

Ill be there in the am. Probly pull an all day


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bite is sllooowwww....


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bite is sllooowwww....


Go to the normal spot, how's ice


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

This is a stupid question but is "the mentor lagoons" a harbor near Lake Erie or is it a small lake? I never fished near mentor so I wouldn't really know... Also do you think it will be fish able either today, or in a couple of days?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You walk out from ramp? How far out did it get bad? Don't want to go thru lol. I was on 5" in 5 feet of water which was my farthest hole if you saw it


I'm on 4" over by the marina well. Got maybe 3 keepers outta 10 so far.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> This is a stupid question but is "the mentor lagoons" a harbor near Lake Erie or is it a small lake? I never fished near mentor so I wouldn't really know... Also do you think it will be fish able either today, or in a couple of days?





BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> This is a stupid question but is "the mentor lagoons" a harbor near Lake Erie or is it a small lake? I never fished near mentor so I wouldn't really know... Also do you think it will be fish able either today, or in a couple of days?


It's a marina at the end of center st/ 615.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Go to the normal spot, how's ice


Maggot bite is way better.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Maggot bite is way better.


Always has been, just need 1 maggot on a pinman


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I'm on 4" over by the marina well. Got maybe 3 keepers outta 10 so far.


What do you mean by Marina well?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> What do you mean by Marina well?


Where they hoist boats in and out. To the right of the gate.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Where they hoist boats in and out. To the right of the gate.


Oh alright, I'm headed there now, anyone can join me if they would like. Did you go out from gas dock or ramp?


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Oh alright, I'm headed there now, anyone can join me if they would like. Did you go out from gas dock or ramp?


Nice talking to you,Strongpersuader,hope the 'gills got bigger and more plentiful. Joe


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Caught just a couple in my normal hot spot, all gills.. Ice was 3.5-4" no snow on top......here's a weird/scary thing that happened, I was sitting there fishing with my lantern and buddy heater going, all of a sudden my lantern started making a very weird noise, so I go to reach for it to shut it off and the whole lantern gets engulfed in a flame, like a massive flame, I start freaking out, shut off my buddy heater and was about to book it out of my shanty when the flame stopped and it went back to normal. That's when I then shut it off real quick, I let it sit for probably 15 minutes then I tried it again and it ran perfectly for the next 2 hours. That said, anyone ever have this happen to them or know why it would have?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> Nice talking to you,Strongpersuader,hope the 'gills got bigger and more plentiful. Joe


Were you one of the 3 on the docks? I was the younger guy who was in the green rain gear.


----------



## laynhardwood

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Caught just a couple in my normal hot spot, all gills.. Ice was 3.5-4" no snow on top......here's a weird/scary thing that happened, I was sitting there fishing with my lantern and buddy heater going, all of a sudden my lantern started making a very weird noise, so I go to reach for it to shut it off and the whole lantern gets engulfed in a flame, like a massive flame, I start freaking out, shut off my buddy heater and was about to book it out of my shanty when the flame stopped and it went back to normal. That's when I then shut it off real quick, I let it sit for probably 15 minutes then I tried it again and it ran perfectly for the next 2 hours. That said, anyone ever have this happen to them or know why it would have?


What type of fuel does the lantern use?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

laynhardwood said:


> What type of fuel does the lantern use?


It's just your normal Coleman lantern that takes the 16.4oz propane cylinders


----------



## laynhardwood

Never had that happen before was the fill hole leaking?


----------



## laynhardwood

I have had one leak before on a cold night the valve core came loose or something and I could smell the gas leak before I used it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Brand new cylinder that I bought 30 mins before it happened lol, I've had a few leak, but only for a little after I detach. Then they are fine. This is by far the scariest thing I have had happen to me on the ice in my 5 year ice career.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I have a video of it happening on my phone, can't figure out how to post videos


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Were you one of the 3 on the docks? I was the younger guy who was in the green rain gear.


You too Joe! Maybe 8 keeper gills, one was really nice. I may go back this afternoon.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You too Joe! Maybe 8 keeper gills, one was really nice. I may go back this afternoon.


Hopefully I'll see you there, I'm going with Buddy of mine around 9ish.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Looks as tho the end of the week is going to kill what ice we have...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Looks as tho the end of the week is going to kill what ice we have...


Get out while you can, honestly it's not that thick right now. 3.5, maybe 4. Kinda sketchy imo. But, that said, I'll be back out this week lol. Gotta hit it while you can


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Who has the red and who has the black shanty out there right now. Go visit cntrpn in the blue shanty north of you in same cove.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Where do you guys walk on from usually? Cause I thought that the lagoons except for the boat ramp is private property!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The Fishing Addict said:


> Where do you guys walk on from usually? Cause I thought that the lagoons except for the boat ramp is private property!


As long as your on the water your good, my spot is in the ramps cove anyway, 10 guys out right now. 5" where I was. 20 gills in an hour, back to class for me


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Had a fun day today, lots of fish with a few keeper gills. A few small crappie but no keepers. All on white glow tungsten with waxies and maggots. Got to bs with a few fellow ogf'ers. It's gonna be gone soon....


----------



## [email protected]

I've never seen so many guys down there ice fishing EVER. I've been fishing there for quite a few years and now I can't even get in my usual spots it's been such a good little secret for a long time. Now me and a few regulars are screwed thank you social media


----------



## BIGEYURK25

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen so many guys down there ice fishing EVER. I've been fishing there for quite a few years and now I can't even get in my usual spots it's been such a good little secret for a long time. Now me and a few regulars are screwed thank you social media


No one was even on the ice, everyone was on the docks. There's a lot of water there in the lagoons you will be fine. The rest of us are cool about it and share with people when and where fish are hitting. No one gave away your exact spot and if you were to go down there and set up, we would have no idea that's a hot spot. I guarantee you there's more than one hot spot. You will be fine


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Also, last I checked, this is a site where we share info with eachother. If your not sharing, your just here to take other people's info. DONT BE ON HERE IF YOUR NOT GONNA TRADE INFO!


----------



## ldrjay

Lol wow. A spot is getting attention? Lots of water to hit in there. How is the thickness eric?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

This has been a long running post , I figured something negative would come along any minute. Usually it's from people who couldn't or wouldn't get on the ice during any given season. Never fails. I guess the lagoons fishery belongs to only a select few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Lol wow. A spot is getting attention? Lots of water to hit in there. How is the thickness eric?


It's good, either 4" on the clear or 5" of the white/clear


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It's good, either 4" on the clear or 5" of the white/clear


Wow this is a heavy snow, hope that base of clear will withstand the weight.


----------



## ldrjay

Well ill piss in someone's cereal. There will be three more out there tomorrow. Lol. A local baitshop is also sending guys that way. Big secret that place. Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Well ill piss in someone's cereal. There will be three more out there tomorrow. Lol. A local baitshop is also sending guys that way. Big secret that place. Lol


Lmao. Jay text me and I'll give you the spot I've been in


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Wow this is a heavy snow, hope that base of clear will withstand the weight.


Should be alright, only got about 2". Plus where I have been at its 5" of ice.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok you clowns when the cops show up because your all over the docks and there will be no more fishing, believe it! It's happened


----------



## ldrjay

I dont need to sit on a dock.... thats why I like walking on water. Freedom.


----------



## Cntrpn

Cops already showed up. Unless people start acting like idiots then they have no reason to kick us out. Pluss technically as long as your on the ice no one can say anything.


----------



## brad crappie

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen so many guys down there ice fishing EVER. I've been fishing there for quite a few years and now I can't even get in my usual spots it's been such a good little secret for a long time. Now me and a few regulars are screwed thank you social media


I agree that's what the human race does!


----------



## ldrjay

Lol ill be there as soon as ice melts fishing the docks anyways. The place is far from a secret. Eric is on to something. Why be on a fishing site if you dont share info?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen so many guys down there ice fishing EVER. I've been fishing there for quite a few years and now I can't even get in my usual spots it's been such a good little secret for a long time. Now me and a few regulars are screwed thank you social media


So let me try an pick up what you're laying down..... We are all suppose to stay off of the marina ice so you and a few regulars can fish it.... You have posted 18 times with no info in offering insight or helping others on here... They are mostly posts asking for info or complaints about too many guys fishing certain areas and the two posts in this thread. Before you tell us how bad we are you should probably try to earn a little respect if you want anyone to even consider your comments. I'm a Mentor resident and the city of Mentor owns the marina, you can go anywhere on the ice you like. You should know that... You have done it. Nobody asked for your opinion on fishing the lagoons or secret spots, I've been all over on the ice there and will continue to do so without your permission my man. Frankly, you don't own it.


----------



## [email protected]

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> So let me try an pick up what you're laying down..... We are all suppose to stay off of the marina ice so you and a few regulars can fish it.... You have posted 18 times with no info in offering insight or helping others on here... They are mostly posts asking for info or complaints about too many guys fishing certain areas and the two posts in this thread. Before you tell us how bad we are you should probably try to earn a little respect if you want anyone to even consider your comments. I'm a Mentor resident and the city of Mentor owns the marina, you can go anywhere on the ice you like. You should know that... You have done it. Nobody asked for your opinion on fishing the lagoons or secret spots, I've been all over on the ice there and will continue to do so without your permission my man. Frankly, you don't own it.


How the hell has anybody ever get info before social media I usually just go out or call a bait store, any info I need is how thick the ice is I'll catch my fish believe it.


----------



## Crappie kid

So has anyone been down to the lagoons yet today and report on the ice thinking about going tomorrow if the ice holds up


----------



## BIGEYURK25

[email protected] said:


> How the hell has anybody ever get info before social media I usually just go out or call a bait store, any info I need is how thick the ice is I'll catch my fish believe it.


I guess I should've posted there was an inch of ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> So has anyone been down to the lagoons yet today and report on the ice thinking about going tomorrow if the ice holds up


It was good yesterday, but that was before the snow, not sure about right now. Planning on hitting it the next 3 days. Pretty sad but I got a bad feeling this thread is gonna get locked now. Been a good thread with a lot of good people. Then people have to ruin it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Crappie kid said:


> So has anyone been down to the lagoons yet today and report on the ice thinking about going tomorrow if the ice holds up


Just stopped by, one guy there with a slow bite. Lots of wet areas with this heavy snow. Looked iffy to me with lots of open spiderweb holes. Be careful.


----------



## Crappie kid

Ok thanks for the info fellas might just work on the boat in the garage tomorrow I don't feel like going swimmin.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

With 26 tonight, 31 tomorrow, and 14 tomorrow night, it should freeze up the water/slush on top and just make it a little thicker by thursday


----------



## creekcrawler

More fishing, less complaining.
In my opinion, this place wouldn't be getting much attention except for the fact that it's some of the only fishable ice in the area. If all the local lakes had good ice, wouldn't be much talk.
Have fun. I'll probably hit it with the yak after ice out. Fun place to fish in the spring before the boats and partying starts.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

5-6" of ice is what I'm on, most spots still 4". some of those spots, specifically the spider webs coming out of holes look sketchy, other than that be safe. Gonna be about 5 of us out here tomorrow. Good luck anyone going out and be safe!.....btw, the night bite sucks here, 1 fish in 2 hours


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 5-6" of ice is what I'm on, most spots still 4". some of those spots, specifically the spider webs coming out of holes look sketchy, other than that be safe. Gonna be about 5 of us out here tomorrow. Good luck anyone going out and be safe!.....btw, the night bite sucks here, 1 fish in 2 hours


Thanks for the report!


----------



## ldrjay

Hammer some gills this morn with my two buddies. Nice to meet ya cntrpn. Thats some fun action. Didnt see any "regulars". Must be irregulars this year. See y'all tomorrow morn if your out.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Definitely getting them today!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Who's the guy with the Eskimo evo1 out there


----------



## BIGEYURK25

clevelandtacklebox said:


> Who's the guy with the Eskimo evo1 out there


 i left about 2 hours ago for class, didnt see one out, illl be back in about 45 minutes for the evening bite.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

I'm thinking morning time


----------



## BIGEYURK25

clevelandtacklebox said:


> I'm thinking morning time


Out here now catching them, will be here in the morning. Gray and yellow gander mtn pop up


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Sounds good. I'll see you guys in the morning then. Good luck and stay safe out there !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

clevelandtacklebox said:


> Who's the guy with the Eskimo evo1 out there


I have an evo1 but didn't make it there today.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

Next time I see you out there would you mind letting me see how big that thing is inside. Want to make sure it's what I want before I order one. I already have a fatfish. Want something more portable


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

clevelandtacklebox said:


> Next time I see you out there would you mind letting me see how big that thing is inside. Want to make sure it's what I want before I order one. I already have a fatfish. Want something more portable


Sure can, it's got crazy room for a 1 man. Could fish two of you had to with a guy on a bucket. Retains heat really well with a lil buddy heater. Nice seat and weighs only 50lbs. Not as portable as a flip due to the anchors for the pop up part of it but I got the Eskimo anchor drill adapter for it. I got it for the room and weight.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

this thing is bad ass lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Just got home, killed them till dark, stopped big time at dark and only got 3 for the next 3 hours. Ice was about 5" but some spots looked sketchy as usual with 3" of water on top. Really starting to freeze back up when I left, should be solid come morning Good day of fishing with over 200 fish caught between everyone there, nice to meet you Brian and the other two guys, never got your names. Will be out in morning around 7:30 in the morning. Feel free to join!


----------



## Cntrpn

Killed them today but only a few nice ones. Had fun meeting some of you on the ice today. Hope to see you guys out there agen soon.
Till next time. Tight lines and be safe out there


----------



## Crappie kid

Hope to see some of you guys out there tomorrow just bought an older vexilar gonna test it out tomorrow! any info on waxies or maggots working the best?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be there early, and it seems like maggots usually work best, but lately they have been hitting both


----------



## Crappie kid

Sweet thanks for the info I've only been down there one time before are you guys walking outta the public launch ramp just wanna make sure I'm on some decent ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> Sweet thanks for the info I've only been down there one time before are you guys walking outta the public launch ramp just wanna make sure I'm on some decent ice


What time you gonna be down there?


----------



## Crappie kid

Thinking bout 7 I have to go pick up a boat trailer later tomorrow so I figure cold night tonight ice should stiffen up before the thaw Friday


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> Thinking bout 7 I have to go pick up a boat trailer later tomorrow so I figure cold night tonight ice should stiffen up before the thaw Friday


7am right? I'll be down there about that time I'll DM you my number


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Tough bite this morning so far


----------



## ldrjay

I put on a clinic! Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> I put on a clinic! Lol


Honestly a clinic might be an understatement


----------



## ldrjay

Compared to everyone else out I did! I caught easly 20+


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ldrjay said:


> Compared to everyone else out I did! I caught easly 20+


That's cause I wasn't there...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Just got home, got em before dark then shut off at dark like usual. Tomorrow is gonna be last day on ice this year, I'll be out with cntrpn, all day. If anyone would like to join feel free! Will be out at 7am.....well that's the plan anyway lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Just got home, got em before dark then shut off at dark like usual. Tomorrow is gonna be last day on ice this year, I'll be out with cntrpn, all day. If anyone would like to join feel free! Will be out at 7am.....well that's the plan anyway lol


Think me and a buddy is going to hit Aquilla for the nite bite tonight. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## johnboy111711

Heard the steelhead are in there thick right now. can anyone confirm?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Got em gooooooodddddd today. Great times with great people! Ice was still solid where I was, sketchy in other spot. Caught about 50 gills with 20 being possible keepers, will be back tomorrow!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

great end of the ice season with just under 200 fish caught between 3 of us....yes we kept count. Come on next winter!


----------



## Ducducgoosejr

Thanks Eric and Anthony for putting me on them! I owe ya one. Fished with these guys 3 days this week and caught a lot of fish.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

No problem! Anytime! Looks like some good eats right there


----------



## ldrjay

Ggod guys they are. 

Hey you guys ever see any of those elusive regulars?


----------



## Cntrpn

Nope still haven't seen any of those elusive regulars around. Maybe we scared them away.....lol


----------



## ldrjay

Well I gues you two are the only regulars. Im a part timer. Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Hahaha, after this ice season, I am definitely a regular, but a regular willing to share info, unlike other "regulars"


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Gonna check it out this afternoon, could be round 3 if the base stays.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm thinking late next week, but yeah, forecast is looking good and I will not argue if it happens! Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

I hope there's more ice to come!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Big change in the forcast I see. It's done....


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Yeah doesn't look good. Still gonna hit those docks we killed them off of at least one more time, prob will be out Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Yeah doesn't look good. Still gonna hit those docks we killed them off of at least one more time, prob will be out Friday and Saturday.


They are still there after ice off.


----------



## Cntrpn

Got to watch they shut the fishing down once the first boat hits the watter


----------



## ldrjay

After the fences. Still decent area and you can cast to the one dock. Plus now that you know me we can fish it anyway. I have a boat.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Do you guys go around the fence in the winter?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Depends on ice conditions


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Or are the gates open in the winter?


----------



## ldrjay

The Fishing Addict said:


> Or are the gates open in the winter?


Both. Gates are open and walk past on ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone want to join Friday morning? I'm sure you do cntrpn


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yep once a boat goes in that's it guys. So let's respect that as they were pretty good about letting us have access this ice season. We don't want to mess that up.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

This ice season was no where near last years. And as I recall the year before that it was crazy cold. Which followed 2 back to back years Erie was never hard. It was 71 degrees last saturday here but heavy rain tomorrow then up to 3 inches of snow on Bad Attitude wednesday and near 60 for the weekend. Rollercoaster ride of temps/conditions. Monday is Leap Day & Tuesday is meteorological spring!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

All I know is i got an the ice about 25 times this winter in several locations and caught easily 1000 fish haha. Nothing to brag about, biggest being an 11" crappie, but.....either way, 1000+ fish is a blast!


----------



## creekcrawler

You got out a whole lot more than most of us for sure!
Good job!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Yep, the lagoons had 2 rounds of good ice and I was there almost every day possible with cntrpn. I also hit mosquito and wingfoot this winter


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Hitting the lagoons in the morning with cntrpn. Anyone bored and wanna join? Lol


----------



## ldrjay

Know of any BIG minnows or chubs around? I may go there this weekend since rivers will be blown out still. Pike steel in there sounds fun.


----------



## Cntrpn

Bring a minnow net


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Know of any BIG minnows or chubs around? I may go there this weekend since rivers will be blown out still. Pike steel in there sounds fun.


We netted a bunch with a little minnow net last weekend thru a little 8" ice hole lol. There's plenty of emeralds around with some big emeralds too. Feel free to join us jay. Will be there from like 9:30-3


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

Does anyone ever fish at night here? I really want to try but I don't know if it's worth it. I wanted to try my underwater light to attract some minnows, maybe run into a few crappie or whatever


----------



## Cntrpn

Spent a few nights on the watter and nothing. Not to say you wouldn't have better luck. I just never do good at night this time of year there


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

Cntrpn said:


> Spent a few nights on the watter and nothing. Not to say you wouldn't have better luck. I just never do good at night this time of year there


Oh okay, thanks for the info. I might I have to find a different place to try it or just wait


----------



## icingdeath

Stopped by this afternoon. Around 7 inches of fishable ice. Saw a few guys in the yacht club and looks like they were landing a few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

icingdeath said:


> Stopped by this afternoon. Around 7 inches of fishable ice. Saw a few guys in the yacht club and looks like they were landing a few.


Sounds good, might have to give it a try Friday if I can shake the flu. Still haven’t hit it this year, got a couple good spots in there though.


----------



## icingdeath

Never did well there. Years ago I did. Theres 2 cones out to the middle of the entrance. I'm down with major back issues so I just fished the dock. No takers. Get well soon!! Bad year for the flu.


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Sounds good, might have to give it a try Friday if I can shake the flu. Still haven’t hit it this year, got a couple good spots in there though.


Good luck with the flu.It's gone through my house twice and my son's house also.Grandkid's will do that to you,you know. LOL


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

icingdeath said:


> Never did well there. Years ago I did. Theres 2 cones out to the middle of the entrance. I'm down with major back issues so I just fished the dock. No takers. Get well soon!! Bad year for the flu.


The cones are where the FD practices ice rescue. They do it there all year. They bust a huge hole, guy jumps in, they get him out. Bite was slow on the docks for me the other day also. Hoping to try Friday afternoon/evening.


----------



## icingdeath

that's interesting! They keep up on it for sure!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

icingdeath said:


> Never did well there. Years ago I did. Theres 2 cones out to the middle of the entrance. I'm down with major back issues so I just fished the dock. No takers. Get well soon!! Bad year for the flu.


You are welcome to join me out there one day if you would like, there’s a couple others I fish with there that I know would be more than happy to help out!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> Good luck with the flu.It's gone through my house twice and my son's house also.Grandkid's will do that to you,you know. LOL


Good thing I don’t have grandkids or kids yet! Haha. I am prob one of the youngest guys on this site at 20 yrs old!


----------



## icingdeath

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You are welcome to join me out there one day if you would like, there’s a couple others I fish with there that I know would be more than happy to help out!


Thanks! Sounds like a plan! I'm not far from there.


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Good thing I don’t have grandkids or kids yet! Haha. I am prob one of the youngest guys on this site at 20 yrs old!


You better read your bio on here,20yrs. old LOLLOLLOL !?!?!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> You better read your bio on here,20yrs. old LOLLOLLOL !?!?!


Eric you have been lying to us, your just an old big man. This isn't a dating site son. You don't have to lie about your age on here.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> You better read your bio on here,20yrs. old LOLLOLLOL !?!?!


When I joined the site I was 14 haha, I wanna say I was scared no one would take me seriously or something, but look at me now! haha


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> When I joined the site I was 14 haha, I wanna say I was scared no one would take me seriously or something, but look at me now! haha


Can’t wait till I don’t have to warm up your milk on the buddy heater!


----------



## johnboy111711

BIGE, I still will never take you seriously


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> BIGE, I still will never take you seriously


And yet you still fish with me!


----------



## johnboy111711

I just like how you fish with me, then take other people and claim that it is your spot. you having the flu has made my life peaceful


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> I just like how you fish with me, then take other people and claim that it is your spot. you having the flu has made my life peaceful


I don’t claim certain spots are mine, I claim I have a hot hole and people immediately think I’m talking about fishing for some reason‍♂ BB can vouch!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I just like how you fish with me, then take other people and claim that it is your spot. you having the flu has made my life peaceful


For the record if it was your spot I give it 3 1/2 stars. It wasn’t the hottest hole I’ve been on but it worked great for the night.


----------



## bvonny12

bobberbucket said:


> For the record if it was your spot I give it 3 1/2 stars. It wasn’t the hottest hole I’ve been on but it worked great for the night.


Can someone mark his hole with a flag so I don't accidentally use it


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> For the record if it was your spot I give it 3 1/2 stars. It wasn’t the hottest hole I’ve been on but it worked great for the night.


Don’t believe him Johnboy! You should’ve heard him! He was screaming like a little girl there were so many crappie!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Don’t believe him Johnboy! You should’ve heard him! He was screaming like a little girl there were so many crappie!


Yep those 3 crappie had me all shook up


----------



## 25asnyder

You guys all fish mentor lagoons too


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bust your A$$ ice at Lagoons. Wear your cleats if you go.


----------



## 25asnyder

HAHAHA now that’s the best advice I’ve heard all year HAHAHA


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Was really slow at 72nd, good ice though. Decided to go to Lagoons and as soon as we got set up Blake got into a nice one. Just stopped raining but decided not to put the shanty up due to iffy ice so we hit the docks. Getting into some gills also.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 255164
> View attachment 255165
> Was really slow at 72nd, good ice though. Decided to go to Lagoons and as soon as we got set up Blake got into a nice one. Just stopped raining but decided not to put the shanty up due to iffy ice so we hit the docks. Getting into some gills also.


With how much I’ve fished it in the past few years, I still haven’t fished it this year! Haha nice work gentlemen! Keep it goin


----------

